# How often do you attend Lodge?



## Blake Bowden (Sep 9, 2010)

How often do you attend blue lodge?


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Sep 9, 2010)

3 times a week.


----------



## Cripps (Sep 9, 2010)

I attend my monthly meets, I am currently the WM. I also attend other lodges... About 3-4 other meetings a month.


----------



## Wingnut (Sep 9, 2010)

all stated and all called meetings, most any other time the doors are open in my usual vocation permits.


----------



## Bigmel (Sep 9, 2010)

All Stated and Called meetings, and other functions in lodge.  Also attend lodges around the district.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Sep 9, 2010)

Usually, if the door is open, I'm there, rain or shine.


----------



## RedTemplar (Sep 9, 2010)

I rarely miss a meeting of my home lodge and I frequently attend other lodges as well.  In October, the incoming Grand Master of Ky has appointed me to the office of DDGM of District 29. It will then become my honor and duty to visit the district's 14 lodges at least twice plus other duties. I thank God for the opportunity to serve my Craft.


----------



## JTM (Sep 9, 2010)

usually once a week.


----------



## Joey (Sep 9, 2010)

I try to always attend the Blue Lodge stated & called meetings.


----------



## david918 (Sep 9, 2010)

I attend both my Texas lodges every month for their stated meetings and also any called meetings we might have.Usually attend or help in a degree somewhere in the district every month as well as make our practices every week in both lodges.My Minnesota lodge I have attended once and hope to get up there every year for their BBQ cook off on the frozen lake and to attend Anoka#30.


----------



## MGM357 (Sep 9, 2010)

Whenever I can. I usually don't keep count. When I am there, I try to make the best of it.


----------



## tom268 (Sep 10, 2010)

We have ritual meetings every monday. Counting the holiday-mondays like Eastern, when no lodge is working and other circumstances that prohibits a meeting, we have 2-3 meetings a month. I try to attend all of them. Our lodge building is closed when no lodge is working.


----------



## rhitland (Sep 10, 2010)

usually twice a week give or take.


----------



## Curlon (Sep 10, 2010)

once a week for study night and once a month for stated meeting.


----------



## js4253 (Sep 11, 2010)

Three times a week.


----------



## gilv (Sep 15, 2010)

We meet twice a week I usually am there either learning the work (I am an EA) or helping out.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 15, 2010)

My home lodge (Thomas B. Hunter) meets every Tuesday & Thursday for floor school and associated degrees. We usually perform degrees and other special events on Thursdays. I usually attend twice a week as long as my work schedule allows because I work a lot of nights and early mornings. My sister lodge (Mountain Creek) meets once a month on Saturday morning. I usually end up missing most of these meetings because Saturday is concidered a normal work day of the week.

That being said, I am usually at lodge twice a week every week of the year.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Sep 20, 2010)

monthly meetings, 2 other meetings per month.


----------



## MacFie (Sep 20, 2010)

Usually make it out every Tuesday for meetings.  Every now and then visit other nearby ones for degrees and the such


----------



## rarias (Sep 20, 2010)

I attend every meeting which is twice a month, but I try to visit other lodges 2 times a week.


----------



## PeterLT (Sep 20, 2010)

As WM sometimes I feel like I never left the Lodge... Between, meetings, practices, visits, phone calls and so on it's close to a full time job. One that I wouldn't miss for the world!

Peter


----------



## owls84 (Sep 21, 2010)

Not as much as I need but too much in my wife's eyes. I try to attend twice a week and that can go up to three times if an event is on the weekend. I have been trying to cut back some though due to my wife's school and trying to manage my 24 inch gauge a little better.


----------



## KirkMcPherson (Sep 22, 2010)

Regular monthly stated, plus and degrees I can fit in my schedule.  I haven't devoted myself as much as i should since making it thru my degrees.


----------

